# שירשור מתנות לחברה טובה



## shirleyrozental (17/1/04)

../images/Emo68.gifשירשור מתנות לחברה טובה 
שלום לכולם, מה שלומכם? זוכרים שהבטחתי לכם לקחת יוזמה ולעשות שירשורים עפ"י נושאים מסוימים? אז הנה, השבוע אני אתן לכם שירשור שנושא "מתנות לחברה הכי טובה". כל הרעיונות לקוחים מהפורום, והשתדלתי לתת קרדיט למי שזכרתי, מצטערת כל מי ששכחתי, באמת לא בכוונה! אני מקווה מדי שבוע להוסיף שירשורים והודעות כל פעם לפי נושא אחר, חברי ההנהלה - אני מציעה לכם כבר לשים את ההודעה הזו בטאגליינס!! חברי פורום ומבקרים יקרים, אתם כמובן מוזמנים להוסיף קישורים, להוסיךף רעיונות וכל העולה על רוחכם, אבל שכמובן יהיה קשור לנושא... ENJOY!


----------



## shirleyrozental (17/1/04)

../images/Emo68.gifמתנות לחדר 
פוף, כמה כריות צבעוניות, מזרון, שולחן נמוך (מוכרים בחנויות כמו אודם, אפשר גם מעין מגש למיטה שהיא יכולה לשים בתור שולחן), שטיח קטן, מנורות מיוחדות (לבה, בצורות), קטורת+מתקן לקטורת, לוח מודעות יפה עם תמונות ופתקים, תמונה יפה/פוסטר/לונג, שעון קיר עם הקדשה, בובה ענקית (בהנחה שהתקציב גדול או שקונים עם עוד אנשים), מתקן לדיסקים, מתלה לתמונות, ווים לתיקים/בגדים, מראה, מובייל... בקיצור רעיונות לחדר לא חסר, וזה שיש לה סגנון מוגדר מאוד עוזר-תמיד אפשר להכנס לחנויות כמו "בראשית" ולמצוא שם פסל יפה או משו מיוחד אחר. - קרין D


----------



## shirleyrozental (17/1/04)

../images/Emo68.gifמחברת זיכרונות 
בקשר למחברת שאת רוצה לעשות לה: את יכולה להוסיף לה מילים של שירים שקשורים לחברות, להדביק חומר בנושא שמעניין אותה (למשל טיפים בנושא אהבה, עיצוב, אופנה, או כל נושא אחר), תמונות של כל הדברים שהיא אוהבת (מאכלים, צבעים, חיות מסויימות, תחביבים), בדיחות בכל מיני נושאים, זכרונות שיכתבו לה חברים טובים, אסטרולוגיה, פרטים על כל מיני אירועים שקרו ביום בו היא נולדה , להדביק מזכרות (כרטיס לסרט שראיתן יחד, מפית מבית קפה, קטלוג של חנות אהובה וכו'), רשימת דברים שהיא צריכה להספיק לעשות עד...(היומולדת הבא, הצבא, החתונה), שעשועונים, פתגמים חמודים  - קרין D קפסולת הזמן:http://dmarie.com/timecap/step1.asp עובדות על היומולדת: http://www.dayofbirth.co.uk/


----------



## shirleyrozental (17/1/04)

../images/Emo68.gifערכת א"ב 
רעיונות למתנות לפי הא"ב יש פה - אפשר להרכיב את שמה או את הביטוי מזל טוב או כל דבר אחר שעולה על דעתכם... רעיון חמוד-שהכנתי את המתנה לאחותי הכנתי תשבץ ענק, על פוליגל, וכל מתנה שהיא פתחה הוכנסה לתשבץ, בסופו של דבר, בריבועים המודגשים היא קיבלה את המילים _____ (השם שלה) מזל-טוב!- קרין D


----------



## shirleyrozental (17/1/04)

../images/Emo68.gifחמשת החושים 
יום כייף, לפי עקרון חמשת החושים: מתחילים את היום בארוחת בוקר (את יכולה להיעזר במשפחתה ולהכין לה ארוחת בוקר לפני שהיא מתעוררת, ולהפתיע אותה במיטה - חוש הטעם), ממשיכים את היום בסרט קולנוע/וידאו/DVD שהיא אוהבת (חוש הראייה), קונים לה כרית שעושה מסאג'ים או שמן למסאג'ים, או שמביאים לה חולצה/מגבת עם משפט רקום עליה (חוש המישוש), מביאים לה קטורת + מעמד לקטורת, נר ריחני, בושם (חוש הריח), ומסיימים עם דיסק, אוסף שירים שהיא אוהבת או דיסק שהיא רצתה לקנות אך לא הספיקה (חוש השמיעה) - בלאדי רוז. עוד רעיונות למתנות או הפתעות עפ"י חמשת החושים יש - פה.


----------



## shirleyrozental (17/1/04)

../images/Emo68.gifחיים שכאלו 
חברה שלי עשתה לי מתנה, לא לפי תקופות, אלא ממש לפי "חיים שכאלו". היא כתבה לי מה איפיין כל שנה ושנה מחיי (אנחנו מכירות מגיל 4, ומה שהיה קודם היא דמיינה). היא קנתה מוצץ וחיתול, בצק, ספרון "אליעזר והגזר", "קוטג'" ממולא בעדשים על שם הקבוצה שלי בצופים, נר לציון הבת-מצווה, מסגרת לתמונה לציון השנה בה הכרתי את חבר שלי, בלונים, עוגה, לזניה (שהיא הכינה לבד והיה טעים!!!!) ובקיצור-18 מתנות משעשעות, שהאחרונה היא ברכה מדהימה לשנה שהתחילה. - קרין D


----------



## shirleyrozental (17/1/04)

../images/Emo68.gifחיים שכאלו 
על הרעיון אפשר לקרוא - כאן. מי שרוצה להוסיף משהו חמוד ומקורי לערכת התכונות-הנה רעיון. לוקחים תמונה של מקבל המתנה, מגדילים, מדביקים על קרטון וגוזרים ל-10 חתיכות (או יותר, תלוי במספר התכונות והמתנות). מאחורי כל חתיכה כותבים את אחת התכונות מהרשימה, ומדביקים (כשהכתוב כלפי מעלה) למתנה המתאימה. בסופו של דבר, אחרי שפתח את כל המתנות, מרכיב בעל השמחה את כל התכונות האלו יחד ומגלה שהן יוצרות את...עצמו! - קרין D


----------



## shirleyrozental (17/1/04)

תיקון -לערכה הזו קוראים ערכת תכונות


----------



## shirleyrozental (17/1/04)

../images/Emo68.gifפינוק מכף רגל ועד ראש 
פשוט מציפים את בעל השמחה במתנות שיעטפו את כל הגוף, למשל: *רגליים-כמובן גרביים, צמיד/טבעת לרגל, קרם רגליים, שטיחון פרווה, נעלי בית *לאזור התחתון - תחתונים/בוקסר *לבטן-שוקולד או כל מאכל אהוב, שרשרת לבטן, פירסינג לפופיק, חגורה. *לגב-תיק גב, יצור מעץ/פלסטיק שעושה מסג´, כרית למושב של האוטו *לידיים-כפפות, צמיד, טבעת, קרם ידיים, פילינג לידיים, לק, מר גמיש/כדור לחץ/כדור מסג´, בובות אצבע, שעון, פלסטלינה, חומרי ציור. *שפתיים-אודם, שפתון, מסטיק, סוכריות מציצה, נשיקות. *אף-בושם, ריחנית לאוטו, ריחנית לארון, קטורת, סבונים ריחניים, נר ריחני, משקפאף. *עיניים-צללית, עיפרון איפור, מסקרה, מצלמה חד פעמית, אלבום תמונות או מתנה אחרת עם תמונה, קישוט יפה לחדר, תליון של עין למזל (נגד עין הרע), ספר. *שיער-גומיות, סיכות, קליפס, סרט, שמפו, הזמנה לתספורת, מסכה לשיער, מברשת שיער. *אוזניים-עגילים, דיסק/קלטת, כרטיס לקונצרט/הופעה, קונכיה ששומעים דרכה את הים. - קרין D


----------



## shirleyrozental (17/1/04)

../images/Emo68.gifערכת התבגרות 
קונדומים בירה\אלכוהול ספר קוקטיילים אזיקים עם פרווה קוביות קמא סוטרא הספר קמא סוטרא חולצה או מגבת עם תנוחות חוטיני לגבר או חולצה עם כיתוב משעשע בנושא (מוכרים בחנויות לגבר וגם בהפנינג חולצות, ספלים וכו´ עם רמזים מיניים משעשעים) ספרון טלפונים שמן לעיסוי (יש דבר שנקרא ג´ליקוק) שוקולד למריחה על הגוף - MANKO


----------



## shirleyrozental (17/1/04)

../images/Emo68.gifערכת ת"ז 
מכינים לבעל השמחה תעודת זהות, שלכל מאפיין מצורפת מתנה: שם: אפשר מדבקות עם השם, עפרונות עם השם, כרטיס עם פרטים לפי השם, מחזיק מפתחות, משהו שקשור לפירוש של השם, למשל אם למישהו קוראים שקד אז לקנות לו שקית שקדים. גיל: נרות בצורת מספרים. צבע אהוב: שקית קטנה שמכילה דברים בצבע האהוב עליו (לי קנו נר, שני סבונים וכדור מלחים בצבע כתום) בגד אהוב: לי קנו 4 זוגות תחתונים חיה אהובה: לי קנו מחזיק מפתחות עם ג'ירפה, זה יכול להיות גם תמונה, בובה, משהו עם הדפס של החיה, בלון בצורת החיה... מאכל אהוב: חברה שלי קנתה לי במיוחד בורקסים שאני ממש אוהבת. משקה אהוב: היא ניסתה להשיג תותית, אבל כבר אין, אז קיבלתי בקבוק "דיאט קולה". חבר/ה הכי טוב/ה: מסגרת עם תמונה, כל דבר עם תמונה, צמיד חברות... אפשר להמשיך ככה עוד ועוד עם כל המאפיינים הבולטים, אני אהבתי! - קרין D


----------



## shirleyrozental (17/1/04)

../images/Emo68.gifערכת נושא (THEME) 
(כל מה שהיא אוהבת או שמאפיין אותה): אם נגיד הנושא הוא פו הדב אפשר : מצעים למיטה בהדפסי פו הדוב, פיג´מה+גרביים בציורי פו הדוב, נעלי בית פו הדוב, בובת פו הדוב, פאזל 1000 חלקים של פו הדוב (ואחרי ההרכבה למסגרו כמו תמונה), קופסא גדולה עם ציורי פו הדוב למלא אותה בממתקים, קופסת פו הדוב ובה מלא מלא פיצ´פקעס של פו הדוב כמו: מחזיק מפתחות פו הדוב, גומיות וסיכות של פו הדוב, בובת פו הדוב, ארנק פו הדוב, גרביים פו הדוב וכו'. - MANKO


----------



## shirleyrozental (17/1/04)

../images/Emo68.gifערכה עפ"י הצבע האהוב 
על בעל/ת השמחה: למשל ורוד - "תותית" משקה נהדר, טעים ונדיר...(למכורים בלבד) מסטיק מאסט בטעם תות סבון/פילינג וורוד (מוכרים ב"מרקטו") ליפה וורודה למקלחת צללית/סומק/שפתון מצעים-אפשר רק ציפית לכרית (עולה עד 20 ש"ח) או רק שמיכת כרבולית לחורף. צעיף/כובע/כפפות וורד/שושנה דיסק של הזמרת "פינק" או להבדיל דיסק של "פינק פלויד" שעון מעורר יומן/ספר טלפונים מחזיק מפתחות חזיה פיג'מה מעמד לפלאפון אלבום תמונות קטן של המותג "פאנקי פרינדז" (בלל, כל המוצרים שלהם וורודים) נשיקות מביצים (יש גם וורודות) שפתון לובלו בטעם תות נעלי בית בצבע וורוד (זה הולך מאוד מאוד חזק-מוכרים בכל מקום נעלי בית בגוונים של וורוד-תכלת-לבן ען כתוב כמו "love" או "סקסי", עולה בערך 50 ש"ח). כרית פרווה בגדים של "no name" (משומה יש להם נטייה חזקה לוורוד) דברים של "הפנתר הוורוד" סוכריות היט בטעם תות (למה כל הדברים בטעם תות הם וורודים? תות לא אדום?) - קרין D


----------



## Anna Karenina (17/1/04)

אגב, בנוגע לדיסקים לפי "צבעים".. 





 "סימפלי רד", "רד הוט צ'ילי פפרס", "ליידי אין רד" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "גרין דיי". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "Yellow Sub-marine" - הביטלס!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "בלו". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "סגול 59", סינגל של השיר "Purple Pills". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "בלק אנד וויט", (מייקל ג'קסון..לאלו מכם שאוהבים..) ועוד ועוד..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 סתם התחשק לי לציין...


----------



## BloodyRose (17/1/04)

Deep Blue Something ../images/Emo13.gif 
Purple Rain של פרינס It's not easy being green בביצועו של קרמיט הצפרדע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Green Fields בביצועו המקסים של מייקל סטייפ Red Red Wine של UB40 Pink (הזמרת או השיר של אירוסמית') והרשימה עוד ארוכה


----------



## Anna Karenina (17/1/04)

../images/Emo45.gif לא היה לי זמן וכוח להמשיך..../images/Emo9.gif


----------



## Anna Karenina (17/1/04)

../images/Emo45.gif


----------



## shirleyrozental (17/1/04)

../images/Emo68.gifערכה מתוקה - SWEET 16 
בערכה את יכולה לשים כל מה שעולה לך בראש כשאת שומעת מתוק: גלויות או מדבקות עם תמונות של תינוקות (של הצלמת אן גדס, יש תמונות גם באתר שלה), ברכה מתוקה, קופסת נשיקות מגומי וממרנג, בובה של כלבלב, הספר "משהו מתוק" או "שוקולד", דיסק עם שירים מתוקים, הזמנה לגלידה ואם היא אוהבת, אז דברים וורודים, שמשומה מתקשרים תמיד למתוק. אגב, ב"ספר הרעיונות הגדול" יש ארוחת יומולדת נהדרת, על טהרת הוורוד, אם בא לך לארגן לה ארוחה חגיגית. - קרין D אפשר גם להביא לה את הסרט "בת 16 הייתי" וכמובן להביט בהודעה הזו(לעשות ברכה עם ציטוטים משירים לגיל 16) שגם מתאימה מאד...


----------



## shirleyrozental (17/1/04)

../images/Emo68.gifסט פינוק וטיפוח 
סט פינוק שיכלול סבונים קטנים ריחניים, קרם גוף, מגבת אישית עם משפט רקום, ספוג לרחצה, 'חיפושית' לעיסוי, קצף אמבט... אפשר להוסיף/לשנות לפי התקציב - בלאדי רוז


----------



## shirleyrozental (17/1/04)

../images/Emo68.gifערכת לילה טוב 
סט מצעים, פיג´מה , גרביים, בוקסר, לכתוב לה על ציפית לכרית או על טישרט "חלומות מתוקים, מותק" ואפשר גם לקשט בצבעי בד, דובי, כוכבים זוהרים לתקרה, מנורת לילה, שמיכת כירבולית, ספל+שוקו לשתות לפני השינה,בייבידול, תחתונים, גופיה, כריות צבעוניות, מגש עם ארוחת בוקר למיטה, ספר עם פירושי חלומות עם מחברת ועט, מברשת שיניים, כיסוי עיניים, דיסק עם שירים מרגיעים או שירים שקשורים ללילה וחלומות או דיסק עם קולות מהטבע, לוכד חלומות אינדיאני. -הרעיונות נכתבו על ידי מס' אנשים


----------



## shirleyrozental (23/1/04)

../images/Emo68.gifעוד רעיונות לערכת לילה../images/Emo29.gif 
נעלי בית, גרביים חמודות, מנורת לילה... בקשר לאיך לעשות-מישהי סיפרה שהיא לקחה קופסה, צבעה בשחור, ציירה כוכבים וירח ונתנה, אפשר להזמין אותה ל"מסיבת פיג'מות" (כלומר לישון אצלך) ולפני השינה להגיש הכל ארוז יפה, או אפילו להחביא לה במיטה!


----------



## shirleyrozental (17/1/04)

../images/Emo68.gifיומולדת בבית ספר לחברה 
כמה דברים שאפשר לעשות בביצפר מעבר לעוגה-בלונים-שלט: להכין לה מעין סרט, כמו של מלכת היופי, שכתוב עליו ילדת יומולדת ואולי גם להכין כתר או זר לשים על הראש שלה. - SHIRLEYROZENTAL     שלטים בכיתה ובמזרונות ובכיתה של יומולדת שמח. אפשר לתלות סדין ענקי על השער של המגרש. - PENCIL לקחת טישרט חלקה ולכתוב עליה מאחורה "כבר אמרת לי מזל טוב?" ומקדימה "_____ בת 16"+תאריך. ככה המון המון אנשים יגידו לה מזל טוב. לקחת מדבקות פשוטות לבנות (או צבעוניות) ולכתוב עליהן "מזל טוב ל___" ולחלק לכמה שיותר אנשים. להזמין ליצן מזמר שיגיע בהפסקה לחצר. אם את מחפשת משהו מנקר עיניים-זהזה. לאחל לה מזל טוב במערכת הכריזה של בית הספר. אם את טיפוס שמסתדר עם מורות, לקנות כמה מתנות קטנות, ולבקש מכל מורה שנכנסת לכיתה באותו יום לתת לה את אחת המתנות ממך. לשים בעוגה את הזיקוקים הגדולים האלו, ולהדליק את זה בהפסקה, שכולם יראו. להכין לה ברכה בחלקים, שכל שיעור היא מקבלת חלק אחר, ככה שלא ייה אף שיעור משעמם. במקום זר פרחים, לשלוח לה זר ממתקים. לסדר שולחן יפה עם בלונים וממתקים - קרין D


----------



## shirleyrozental (17/1/04)

../images/Emo68.gifפנקס קופונים לחברה 
ארנק עם תמונות שלכן בפנים, ואולי אפילו 'פנקס צ'קים' בפנים שהכנת: לדוגמא, 15 ש"ח לקניית גלידה בדר ל"ק, 50 ש"ח לקניית חולצה בפוקס, 40 ש"ח לקניית תחתון בחנות להלבשה תחתונה, 20 ש"ח לקניית ממתקים בקנדילנד. באמצעות הפנקס הזו תוכלו לצאת ליום כייף בקניון המקומי, והיא תקבל שלל מתנות אפשר גם אותו עקרון של פנקס הצ'קים הביתי, אבל מוכן מראש. מה זאת אומרת? את הולכת לקניון המקומי ועוברת בין החנויות. בכל חנות את קונה דבר קטן (מחזיק מפתחות מ'הפנינג', מסגרת קטנה לתמונה בחנות צילום, ממתקים בדוכן הממתקים וכו') ומבקשת מהמוכרים לשמור את המתנה בצד עד שאת חוזרת עם חברתך. לאחר מכן אתן מגיעות ביחד לקניון ונכנסות לכל חנות, כשהיא לא יודעת שהמתנה מחכה לה בפנים - בלאדי רוז.


----------



## shirleyrozental (17/1/04)

../images/Emo68.gifכמה ערכות לפי תקופות חיים 
*תינוקת/ גן- כרית של פו הדוב, סוכרייה על מקל, בובה, מוצץ  בית ספר יסודי- מחברת יפה, עטים יפים, סלוטייפ של פו הדוב, מחק וכו'... בית ספר תיכון- תיק, תכשיטים, איפור.. ”לפעם הראשונה"- חבילת קונדומים, מגבת עם 12 תנוחות שונות... צבא- חולצה צבאית, דיסקית, מכנס חאקי... חתונה- טבעת מוות- נר נשמה, גולגולת - MOANCO *לקנות שלוש מתנות, שכל אחת מתייחסת לזמן אחר (עבר, הווה, עתיד). למשל אם רוצים לקנות מתנה לאדם שסיים תיכון, אפשר לקנות משהו שמסמל בשבילו את העבר (בגד תינוקות, מוצץ, נעליים קטנות...), משהו שמסמל את ההווה - הלימודים (תיק יפה, קלמר, קלסרים, ערכת בי"ס), ומשהו שמסמל את עתידו בתור חייל (ערכת שיפצור לדיסקית, להכין מחברת עם בדיחות צבאיות...) - בלאדי רוז *אני הכנתי ערכה כזו במקרה אחר, כשאחותי התחתנה. למסיבת רווקות שלה הבאתי סבון (שהיא תמיד טענה שמזכיר לה את הבית ילדים כשהיא גדלה בקיבוץ), בובות של חתן כלה (הווה - חתונה) ומוצצים (רמז קטן לעתיד? ) - בלאדי רוז


----------



## shirleyrozental (17/1/04)

../images/Emo68.gifעוד רעיונות! 





ערכת קולנוע: אפשר להביא לו/ה שקית פופקורן, מגש פינוק, כירבולית וקלטת וידאו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ערכת פינוקים: מגבת/חלוק רחצה, שמן לעיסוי, קצף אמבט, נרות וכו'.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מתנה עם חריטה/רקמה/הדפס (כל דבר: מגבת, שעון עם תמונה, שעון עם חריטה, עט עם חריטה, פאזל עם תמונה, ספל עם תמונה וכו') אתר שמתמחה בדברים האלה: http://www.monograma.co.il/





בושם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




תכשיט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




תיק (ללימודים, לעבודה, לערב...תיק איפור.. ארנק..) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כותונת/בייבידול/פיג'מה/נעלי בית/גרביים/חולצה/מכנסים/שמלה ואפשר אולי גם לקנות תלושים לקניה באחת מהחנויות, לשמל קסטרו. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




טיפול קוסמטי מתנה / תספורת / טיפול הוליסטי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




למלא את החדר בבלונים, פרחים וכ"ד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




תמונה ממוסגרת שלכם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




עוגה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בול אישי: http://www.postil.com/mystamp.nsf/pages/about?opendocument





מכשיר חשמלי כמו דיסקמן, מכונת לחם, מכונת אספרסו, DVD... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




משקפי שמש ונרתיק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




משחק חברה כמו מונפול או אפילו אפשר להכין משחק למשל כמו משחק זיכרון עם כל מיני תמונות שלכם... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ספר למשל: יומנה של בריג'ט ג'ונס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




להעניק פגישת ייעוץ והכוונה של יאיר שחף: http://www.yarin-shahaf.com/tofes-banner.asp?ref=tapuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אבן מזל – אפשר לקרוא ולחפש משהו שיתאים לה כאן: http://www.crystals.co.il/ 





מנוי לחדר כושר / בריכה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מנוי לעיתון / ספריה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




סטים סקסיים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מברק מזמר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




פתיחה בקלפים, קפה, כף היד - מפה אסטרולוגית, גרפולוגיה,נומורולוגיה וכ"ו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




עיתון שמכיל כתבות ותמונות של בעלת הארוע - ניתו להוריד א תוכנת "איחולן 2". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שיר בהפתעה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




קריקטורה של בעל השמחה - יש למשל בעזריאלי צייר שעוה כאלה דברים כל יום ד'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




צ'יפנדל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




פעמוני רוח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




יומן שבועי לשנה החדשה או לוח שנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




נרות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




למעשנת-מאפרה מגניבה, נרתיק לקופסא+מצית, מכשיר לניטרול ריחות עישון. אתם מוזמנים לשרשר פה עוד רעיונות...


----------



## shirleyrozental (17/1/04)

../images/Emo68.gifהנה עוד קצת רעיונות... 





ארנק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




תיק איפור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




סט איפור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




צמיד חברות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מחזיק מפתחות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שיעור רכיבה על סוסים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ציור קיר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כמה מתנות קטנות, עפ"י מס' ימי ההולדת שהיא חוגגת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




קופסאות/ סלי מתנה


----------



## skopy (17/1/04)

../images/Emo51.gifשירלי היקרה!!! 
ישר כוח!!!אני מוריד בפניך את הכובע הגדול שלי


----------



## shirleyrozental (22/1/04)

../images/Emo150.gifאבל מה נותנים לחבר טוב? 
מתנה לחבר טוב (בסביבות 100 ש"ח)מאת SHISHIR: ---------------------------------------------- חולצת/ג'קט פליס (יש אחלה בגדים ומבצעים ב"פוקס", "תמנון", "קסטרו", "TNT" וכו'...) מנוי לספריית וידאו / למכון כושר מנוי למגזין (בנושאי ספורט, טבע, "בלייזר" ועוד) נעלי בית חמימות לחדר: מנורה מגניבה, פוף, נרגילה, פח מלא ממתקים, מתקן לדיסקים וכו' אם יש לו חברה אז אולי איזה שמן למסאג', או מכשיר/כרית עיסוי ארנק/פאוץ'/תרמיל/תיק ללימודים.... להזמין לו מסאג'יסטית..


----------



## shirleyrozental (22/1/04)

../images/Emo150.gifערכת חלומות 
מאת טיפשה בהכחשה: תקחי קופסה, תקשטי בהתאם ותכתבי עליה משו בסיגנון- 'משהו חלומי למישהו חלומי', שימי בתוכה כל מיני דברים שיתאימו, ותצרפי פתק קטן לכל דבר.. למשל: כמו שרצית- לוכד חלומות-> כדי שלא יהיו לך חלומות רעים. כרית עם תמונה שלך-> תשאיר לי מקום לחבק אותך בחלום.. ואם בכל זאת תחליטי ללכת על דיסק אפשר להוסיף דיסק עם שירים כמו: חלום מתוק [מושיק עפיה ושלומי סרנגה] "תשאירי לי מקום לחבק אותך בחלום" [אין לי מושג איך קוראים לו] חלומות [של אייל גולן]


----------



## shirleyrozental (24/1/04)

../images/Emo150.gifשירשור מתנות לבחורים 
שירשור מתנות לבחורים: http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/Viewmsg.asp?forum=588&msgid=21581066


----------



## shirleyrozental (24/1/04)

בחורים והאוטו שלהם 
שירשור מתנות לחובבי מכוניות: http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/Viewmsg.asp?forum=588&msgid=23252641


----------

